# Gyeon wet coat



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Currently have c2v3 on the car and I've been looking at wet coat. 

Do people generally use it as a maintenance product? Or would it be good as an lsp in its own right? 

Alternative product suggestions are welcome


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Funny you should mention it. My detailer has just done a maintenance clean and suggested using Gyeon Wet Coat this morning. I went ahead with his suggestion but I haven't got a clue about it. Earlier in the year he applied Kamikaze Infinity Wax which is still going strong. Do I assume that it enhances that finish?


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

Citygo said:


> Currently have c2v3 on the car and I've been looking at wet coat.
> 
> Do people generally use it as a maintenance product? Or would it be good as an lsp in its own right?
> 
> Alternative product suggestions are welcome


use to maintain-Read(lazy over winter freezing hands dont like aplying FKP1000)

just wash car, rinse, spray with Wetcoat, rinse off fully, dry,done. 
advertises 4months, id personally use it as a post wash thing everytime.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It's a lot more economical with product to apply a few sprays to the panel and then spread it around with a clean but damp wash mitt or really plush folded towel, before rinsing off. The physical force of spreading it over the panel also improves the bond and hence durability.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

As steelghost said, 1 spritz onto a cloth and a few onto the panel and spread.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Be aware that whilst being economical with it, unlike many products it does appear to have a reasonably short shelf life. I bought a litre around 9 months ago, it has formed a white "scum" for want of a better word within the bottle. This then floats around the bottle. It still works well enough so I have filtered mine into a different bottle. I would say this is pretty much in line with Gyeon's quoted shelf life so it is not complaint. Buy what you think you will use. I did not use mine fast enough because I bought it for wheels, calipers etc. Spray and wipe does work well as said above.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

So best use is to maintain a lsp already on the car?


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Great stuff worth applying just for the beading, seems to last also.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

shine247 said:


> Be aware that whilst being economical with it, unlike many products it does appear to have a reasonably short shelf life. I bought a litre around 9 months ago, it has formed a white "scum" for want of a better word within the bottle. This then floats around the bottle. It still works well enough so I have filtered mine into a different bottle. I would say this is pretty much in line with Gyeon's quoted shelf life so it is not complaint. Buy what you think you will use. I did not use mine fast enough because I bought it for wheels, calipers etc. Spray and wipe does work well as said above.


I didn't have that problem shine. I bought a 4l I halved with a mate over a year ago (tend to use it through winter rather than summer) . I've still got about 200ml left and it's fine never experienced anything like you.

I decanted mine from the 4l container into a normal spray bottle just topping it up when I needed to :thumb:

To the OP I rate wetcoat for ease of use through the winter. Keen to try Bouncers bead Juice as an alternative which I will soon and post comparisons on here if this weather ever changes.

If you do a search of the forums you'll find a few alternatives though I've not tried others.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a 4L bottle that I split with a friend April 2015 and it's not shown any sign of degrading or leaving residue in the bottle. 

As above i only really use it through the winter over the top of regular wax and sealants as well as maintaining coatings.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

macca666 said:


> I didn't have that problem shine. I bought a 4l I halved with a mate over a year ago (tend to use it through winter rather than summer) . I've still got about 200ml left and it's fine never experienced anything like you.
> 
> I decanted mine from the 4l container into a normal spray bottle just topping it up when I needed to :thumb:


In the case of mine it has been stored well in the dark at a decent temperature, not to cold or hot. I notice on the Gyeon threads someone had opened one around 6 months back and they were told it would have another 6 months min. If that was Sonax in some cases they could say 4 years min.
Another factor is how long it has been in the shop before it is shipped.
All I can say is I would be careful with this product based on the manufacturers quoted shelf life which is conservative and probably for good reason. Keep an eye on it


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Mines been in shed come summer and winter for 18 months now still good as new.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

I really like wetcoat, a similar thread appeared a few days ago about it. It has lasted ages on my wife's car and it's absolutely perfect for quick winter washes when you haven't got time to wax.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Nothing gives my paint the gloss that wet coat does. Carnuba.hybrids.nano. i honestly believe i have found my holy grail.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I wonder if it's worth waiting to see if polished bliss do a Christmas sale??


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wet coat and Bathe+ work really well together.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I love wetcoat, but really didn't think much to bathe+ shampoo. Didn't feel all that slick or feel it clean all that great. It did leave behind it's own protection but I didn't think it was as good as nanolex rejuvenating shampoo as a whole


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what wet coat is all about? I can't see a use for it other than to aid drying which is done with a compressed air and a blower. 

Is that all wet coat is good for? Aiding drying?

If it's hydrophobic I can't see it being any better than a proper sealant or Q2 Cure.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's so much more than a dryng aid. It lays down proper protection against bonded contaminants that lasts a few months or more depending on what existing products are still on the car

The main difference between this and gyeon cure is that you can do it in a matter of a few minutes at the most. Is not effected by weather conditions unless you do it in direct sunlight therefore have to rinse it pretty quickly. And mainly you can do it without touching the car. Therefore reducing risks of self inflicted swirls or marring etc. 

A friend used it regularly for over a year with only AF passion wax at the start of the process. At the end of that I went to decontaminate and correct the paint and re wax. There were little to no contaminants and hardly any marring present which meant his minimal touch and maintenance routine was spot on.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Had my 2 x 1L for over a year now. Just now started using the 2nd bottle and no issues with the product within the bottle. I actually didn't rate Wet Coat at first but through the winter months it is a great protection top up when you don't think the weather will hold out for a drying and waxing detail.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

ashleyman said:


> Can anyone tell me what wet coat is all about? I can't see a use for it other than to aid drying which is done with a compressed air and a blower.
> 
> Is that all wet coat is good for? Aiding drying?
> 
> If it's hydrophobic I can't see it being any better than a proper sealant or Q2 Cure.


I use it once a month as top up for Exov2. The layer it leaves is not far off Exo for sheeting but the gloss it leaves is hyper much better than any of the high end waxes i have. It looks like my car is wet. Wash car, spray whole car with wetcoat jet wash off and dry although not much to dry.


----------

